# Google Maps SEO and reviews



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

This is an issue with me and I know alot of others have no idea how to help out the search rankings on Google Maps.

What are citations? and not the ones you get when you see the cherries in your mirror. 

I would think that Id rank well there just because I rank well in organics but not the case at all!

And I know that reviews help but AAHHHH. Getting people to do the review is difficult. Somebody can be totally happy and maybe even throw down a tip... but getting them on the computer and leaving a review at the site of their choice is very hard. Ive actually been thinking of giving away gas cards to legitimate reviewers. Not buying reviews, but making it more worth the trouble of doing it. Most of the time they just cant figure out how to get er done. I say just type my business name in the internet map of your choice and click the leave a review button. But if they are totally computer illiterate.... well maybe a 20 dollar gas card might get them to get the nephew figure it out next time that little computer genius is over.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I know what you mean. I have had many customers say they would but the one's who make the effort are pretty slim. I think what chap's my azz the most is when they did the change from places to + all my review's where lost...WTF?


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> I know what you mean. I have had many customers say they would but the one's who make the effort are pretty slim. I think what chap's my azz the most is when they did the change from places to + all my review's where lost...WTF?


The easiest ways to get citations is to list your company on *quality* business directories, such as manta.com. Some are free, some are not. Having too many will hurt your business, as Google is moving further and further away from giving power to keywords and backlinks....quality and content reign supreme. 

I have also found it pretty hard to get reviews. Even customers that were thrilled with us AND have an applicable web account through which to submit reviews, don't seem to find the time. The gas card is a great idea!


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice website Grants :thumbsup:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Red Truck said:


> Nice website Grants :thumbsup:



+1:thumbup:


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> +1:thumbup:


Thanks guys. Its taken a *massive* amount of work but very little money. I cant believe how well it ranks now. Plus then I can't believe how hard its been to get placed on Google Maps!

I think I may try the gas card thing. I just don't want to seem like I'm buying good reviews either. Not that I'd want to send one out for a bad review though. LOL


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Red Truck said:


> The easiest ways to get citations is to list your company on *quality* business directories, such as manta.com. Some are free, some are not. Having too many will hurt your business, as Google is moving further and further away from giving power to keywords and backlinks....quality and content reign supreme.
> 
> I have also found it pretty hard to get reviews. Even customers that were thrilled with us AND have an applicable web account through which to submit reviews, don't seem to find the time. The gas card is a great idea!


How many are too many? 

50 is a number that Id heard thrown around.


----------

